# Right Salary in Johannesburg



## ramshaila (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi

I am new to this forum. I have been offered a job in Johannesburg by an IT company and they are providing a fully furnished family accommodation + Car+ all utilities expenses paid . It will be just me and my wife. 

What would be a right salary to demand after taxes . I understand taxes are high in SA. I have demanded a net salary of ZAR 40k to 50 k per month? Is this a good salary for a comfortable living in Johannesburg? How much I will be able to save ?

Thanks
RS


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

I think what you are demanded is good package.
Which visa you are holding.


----------



## ramshaila (Jan 27, 2017)

sri sri said:


> I think what you are demanded is good package.
> Which visa you are holding.


Thanks. I will be getting an ICT visa.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

already applied?
if applied when are where in india?


----------



## ramshaila (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi,

The visa is being applied next week. I am from Chennai.


----------



## ramshaila (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Sri Sri,

Are you from Chennai. Could you please share your contact details ?

Thanks
Ram


----------

